# SEH - Sino Gas & Energy Holdings



## skc (15 September 2009)

Sino Gas and Energy - the latest kid on the block, "exploration for and production and development of gas assets in China".

Floated at 25c and well under water on the first day, closing at 18.5c. There are 2 free long dated oppies with each share issued, but I couldn't find their prices on ASX website just now.

Please share your view on the fundamentals of this share, before the T/A guys start having the data to post a chart!


----------



## Tukker (16 September 2009)

I read somewhere the first oppy was at 25c nov 2010, and the next 50c 2014... i could be seriously wrong however, was only on coffee cup 1 when i read it.


----------



## swm79 (16 September 2009)

Under the rights issue you get one new share for three, together with one attaching 2010 option exercisable at 25 cents and one attaching 2011 option exercisable at 50 cents.


----------



## Bushman (26 October 2009)

Just started drilling their first well. Lets see what they have? 

Interesting China play. Potentially a massive market.


----------



## crooky (4 July 2010)

Got into SEH at the end of tax selling 09 , 2.8 cents. 
Good results from TB -07 and have done a frac with TB-05, results due shortly. Going for reserves at year end 2010.
Just completed Rights issue , cashed up for now.


----------



## crooky (2 August 2010)

Huge volume with SEH today , analyst report out predicting a share price of 13 cents , not allowed to post link due to not having a post count of 5 or greater.


----------



## Joe Blow (5 August 2010)

crooky said:


> Huge volume with SEH today , analyst report out predicting a share price of 13 cents , not allowed to post link due to not having a post count of 5 or greater.




You may not be able to post the link but you should at least mention which analyst it was and what date the report was released.


----------



## springhill (5 August 2010)

Patersons was the broker that released the report on Sino Gas and Energy, on July 30th. Here is the link.
http://www.sinogasenergy.com/images/seh_300710.pdf

Interestingly, i looked at this an hour or so ago, but doesn't fit the criteria for my investment strategy. Far too many shares on issue.


----------



## Atomic (5 December 2010)

Looks like some new wells coming into production soon, with TB-08 being cleaned up an cemented. they seem to moving along rapidly with drilling program and may be supplying the china domestic market soon.

Q. What is there true value per well/s producing ?

Q does anyone have any predictions for this stock $1 , $5, $20 ?


----------



## prawn_86 (5 December 2010)

Atomic said:


> any predictions for this stock $1 , $5, $20




Please note any price targets/predicitons need to be accompanied by analysis backing up that target.

Simply saying because a well is producing is not enough. How much is the well producing? What are the costs? Etc

The more detail the better when it comes to analysis


----------



## Atomic (5 December 2010)

hello prawn i was asking for anyones predictions for a price target , but see now that it may have looked like i was putting one on them, 

will go and edit to reflect that


----------



## Atomic (16 January 2011)

Took profits and sold out before xmas. with the winter and slower progress on top of the mediocre well test results was enough to go down this route. i may have done another WTF. bought back in with free cary shares after xmas and can now relax abit. 
until the cold winter takes the freeze out of the ground i dont see any price action for a bit.

still like its prospects though with good reserves and close to infra and a huge power hungry market, which will give it the edge above many foreign gas companies !!!


----------



## Atomic (15 November 2011)

still ridin this one , got back in with small at 3.8c and can go awnywhere from here


----------



## asx256 (30 January 2012)

rumours of Sinopec! what would their offer be? Mc of just under $70 million with with assets over  $2.3 billion.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (17 May 2018)

Getting in before greggles posts on this one.

SEH.  Every signal has been a winner.  Will it be true to form?


----------



## greggles (31 May 2018)

Looks like the end of the road for Sino Gas & Energy Holdings.



> 31 May 2018
> 
> *PROPOSED ACQUISITION OF SINO GAS BY LONE STAR*
> 
> ...


----------



## System (24 September 2018)

On September 19th, 2018, Sino Gas & Energy Holdings Limited (SEH) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between SEH and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in SEH by a wholly owned subsidiary of Lone Star Fund X Acquisitions, LLC.


----------

